# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Installing large mirror over tiles

## encino

So, my tiler is coming in a couple of weeks and I just realised something I forgot to think about.
I'm tiling floor and walls up to the ceiling, in a large format tile.  
Over the double vanity I'll have a large frameless mirror, similar to this arrangement :   
My question is, does the tiler just tile the wall completely, then the mirror sticks/fastens over that? 
Or, what I thought was probably more likely was that he leaves a space, and then some sort of MDF board is placed in the space (ie 19mm to roughly equal the thickness of tiles and glue), then the mirror glued onto this (perhaps with an overlap of the board to create an overhanging shadow effect)? 
Cheers.

----------


## China

Attaching it over the tiles it just wasting tiles and money, fix fibre cement sheet to he wall then glue the mirror to the sheeting with Sikaflex 11fc

----------


## juan

When I did my bathroom I did not give a great deal of thought to the mirror until it was time to install it.  I fixed heating panel to the mirror (which is not used as not needed). I wanted the mirror to sit slightly clear of  the wall so I just tiled the whole wall and fixed the mirror with spacers, 4 screws and dome heads to disguise them.  It makes replacing the mirror easier I guess and tiling was easier too as there is a continuous line of tiles rather than a recess to work around. Tiles were only about $30 metre and it probably took no more time to tile behind the mirror than tile around it.  I was also unsure exactly where the mirror would end up as I had not hung my wall mounted vanity unit when tiling the wall. 
Found ventilation so good in the bathroom the mirror demister totally unnecessary but it may be something to consider if you are likely to have less ventilation and people who love steaming hot showers. 
Good luck. 
cheers

----------


## encino

Thanks for the replies. I've already ordered the tiles, so any savings in not tiling behind the mirror has been forfeited. 
China, are you saying to use cement sheet behind it, fixed to the cement sheet that is already on the wall to support the tiles? How thick does it come? I'm guessing it wouldn't pack out the thickness enough, and the mirror would sit beneath the plane of the tiles? 
Juan, do you have a picture of how the screws look? Did you fix to studs, or just to the cement sheet through the tiles?

----------


## Metung

If you are having plaster cornicing in the bathroom then another thing to consider is how high to take the tiles. I made the mistake of tiling almost to the ceiling and then had terrible trouble trying to fix the cornicing to the tiles. It may depend on what sort of tile you use but mine were polished granite and the cornice cement was next to useless. If I could do it again I would have ended the tiling just under the cornice so that there would have been some vilaboard for the cement to grab on to.

----------


## encino

Thanks, yeah decided to do square set and tile to the ceiling. I like the cornices in the rest of the house, but wanted the bathroom to look more modern.

----------


## China

You can buy FC sheet up to 16 mm thick

----------


## juan

Hi Encino 
No pics sorry. I purchased the mirror from Chevron Glass and they supplied the spacers, screws and chrome domes to fix it to the wall. Looks professional.
I had rendered brick walls to tile to so I was drilling and using plastic plugs in brick to fix the mirror. Just drilled through the tiles. 
cheers

----------


## Jaydon Landon

A friend of mine (single and uncommitted) has installed a large mirror on the sealing of her bedroom. Many men, I hear, do it. But a woman...She actually is very proud of the mirror...Could she be a pervert.......

----------


## Ferdelberger

Now is it the ceiling or the sealing? Is she a pervert? Are you of the same feather as your uncommitted friend?  Lots of questions here but well Canada is a strange place.  You put salt in your beer when drinking it - mind u it actually improves the stuff.

----------

